
It's a seven-character fix - plurby
https://github.com/remy/nodemon/pull/787
======
wimagguc
Highly entertaining, I wish someone did a screenplay with this.

On another note: I do maintain one or two a-tiny-bit-popular repos on Github
myself, and every time I receive a comment or pull request I'm always
surprised how much that "job" is not worth doing. Most contributions are
useless and most developers behave like spoiled, stupid, five year olds. (No
offence, I'm including myself here.)

------
nanis
How does allowing `:`, `\n`, and a bunch of other characters that might be
problematic in a Unix or Windows shell fix anything? What if every time
someone demanded "change these seven characters," project maintainers
complied?

Without a test, without a clear problem spec, without an explanation of why
those specific seven characters are _the_ fix.

What would happen then?

~~~
deckar01
They opened a new pull request and merged it.

[https://github.com/remy/nodemon/pull/789](https://github.com/remy/nodemon/pull/789)

A few bad habits I noticed:

\- Adding a "chore" commit to an unrelated pull request. (like an earmarked
bill)

\- Modifying the source with no explaination in a commit that should only add
tests. (and didn't add a test for that change)

